# Problemas para bajas STAGE3, 2 y 1 !!

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Descargo el archivo stage1-amd64-2008.0_beta2.tar.bz2, stage2-amd64-2008.0_beta2.tar.bz2 y stage3-amd64-2008.0_beta2.tar.bz2, mediante estos repositorios:

- ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/releases/amd64/2008.0_beta2/stages/

- ftp://ftp.wallawalla.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/2008.0_beta2/stages/

Y en ambos los 3 archivos al descomprimirlos da error y no se descomprimen por completo (tar -xjf archivo.tar.bz2)...

Alguien paseme porfavor un mirror que tenga los stage1, 2, y 3 correctos !!...

bye bye

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> Hola:
> 
> Descargo el archivo stage1-amd64-2008.0_beta2.tar.bz2, stage2-amd64-2008.0_beta2.tar.bz2 y stage3-amd64-2008.0_beta2.tar.bz2, mediante estos repositorios:
> 
> - ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/releases/amd64/2008.0_beta2/stages/
> ...

 

No has leido bien el manual de instalación, te faltan parametros en el tar 

```
tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2
```

 intentalo nuevamente y nos dices como te fué.

Recomendación como siempre, lee cuidadosamente y haz los pasos con mucho pero muchisimo cuidado al pie de la letra para que veas que todo funciona. Todo esta echo y probado infinidad de veces por mucha gente y si a los demás les funciona ¿No crees que el error es propio y hay que revisar conciensudamente que se esta haciendo antes de preguntar?

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Alguien tireme un salva vidas, porque por mas que descargo stage's siguen daniados, al descomprimir da error y no se descomprime todo !!  :Sad: ...

Aparte soy nuevo con esto de GENTOO, tengo mas de 5 anios utilizando Slackware, solo que por motivos personales me vi en la necesidad de elejir a fuerzas otra distribucion  :Very Happy: , y como estoy muy acostumbrado a compilar mis aplicaciones, realizar modificaciones manuales y demas, pues no me acoplo en Suse, debian ni ninguna otra, solo Slackware y pues como he visto comentarios que Slackware y Gentoo casi van de la mano, pues quiero instalarme Gento...

Les dire un poco mas de mis necesidades:

En realidad soy auditor de sistemas y tengo mi propia empresa que apenas va en crecimiento en mi region, por lo general en mi laptop siempre audito mediante mi GNU/Linux Slackware, pero mi Laptop anterior se le descompuso la placa madre  y gracias a que tenia la garantia a la mano, la compania me sustituyo mi equipo por el mas nuevo que tienen en el mercado (de forma gratuita), asi que mi laptop nueva tiene las siguiente caracteristicas:

- Procesador AMD Dual-Core Turion64 X2.

- Disco Duro SATA de 250GB.

- Chip ATI de 256MB, el lspci marca: ATI Technologies Inc. RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series].

- Tarjeta Ethernet, Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/81688 PCI Express Gigabit (rev 01).

- Tarjeta Inalambrica, Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01).

- Entrada PCMCIA.

- Entrada tarjeta SD/MMC.

- 4 purtos USB.

- Marca: Averatec Series 25000 o 2425.

Y por desgracia (para mi), tanto Slackware 11.0 como 12.0 tienen deficiencias en mi equipo laptop y es muy inestable (lo cual jamas me habia sucedido). En Slackware 11.0 el sistema tiene problemas para funcionar bien con el Disco Duro y en Slackware 12.0, el sistema forza mucho mi equipo y se vuelve inestable (congelamientos, lentitud, sobre calentado de la unidad, etc...). Asi pues, opte por mejor buscar alguna distribucion, y al principio me quise desidir por alguna de estas dos:

- Debian

- Gentoo

Probe Debian (aun lo tengo funcionando), pero no me convence mucho el echo de que despues de ser instalado debo recurrir mucho al sistema de actualizacion (apt-get) o manejo de paquetes... En fin, me gusta mas una distirbucion que una ves instalado pueda utilizarse completamente y con las opciones de:

- Instalacion de otras herramientas.

- Configuracion, compilacion e instalacion de aplicaciones.

- Re-compilacion de kernel.

- Parchado de modulos (para algun funcionamiento con hardware especial)

- etc...

Esos puntos que mencione NO los cubre Debian, y vaya que DEBERIA, ya que me descargue un disco DVD y a pesar de eso aun ofrece otros 3 discos DVD, eso si que es descabellado :S !!.... Me imagino que los debianitas todo el dia estan descragando e instalado, que frustacion :S !!.... jajajaja (no se ofenda nadie).

Asi que finalmente opte mejor por instalar GENTOO, por lo cual me descargue el handbook es espanol y otros manuales que aqui mismo ofrecen....

Mi problema empezo a formularse desde el momento que el manual me pide que una ves montadadas las paticiones, es necesario descargar el archivo: stage3, y con este se podra tener un Gentoo con las bases del sistema linux para arrancar y usar. Y si se requiere mas potencia (desarollo o mas) es necesario los stage 1 y 2 (eso entendi yo, porfavor corrijanme).

Continuando.. me procedi a descargarme el stage3 de los mirrors estos:

- ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/releases/amd64/2008.0_beta2/stages/

- ftp://ftp.wallawalla.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/2008.0_beta2/stages/

Y para mi desgracia en ambos mirrors el stage3, 2 y 1 estan corruptos, ya que al descomprimir dan error  :Sad: ...

Alguien tireme un salva vidas y digame que puedo hacer.. gracias !!!

bye bye

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Esos puntos que mencione NO los cubre Debian

 

no sé si te he entendido bien, pero todo eso que pones lo puedes hacer en la distro que quieras.

 *Quote:*   

>  Y si se requiere mas potencia (desarollo o mas) es necesario los stage 1 y 2 (eso entendi yo, porfavor corrijanme).

 

usa el stage3, si de verdad necesitas un stage1 lo sabrías  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> ya que al descomprimir dan error

 

que error te dá exactamente ? No será un error en plan dispositivo lleno o algo así no ? 

saluetes

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Vuelvo y repito, ¿Estas dando los parametros correctos al tar? si la respuestas es Sí entonces desde www.gentoo.org busca la lista de mirrors y bajalo de otro. Lectura amigo lectura para poder sobrevivir y luego vivir con Gentoo sino te vas  a quedar como muchos en el camino, con una mala experiencia y con un muy mal sabor.

----------

## opotonil

Puedes comprobar si realmente se trata de un stage3 corrupto, si no me equivoco, tal y como dice el manual:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si quiere comprobar la integridad del tarball de stage que ha descargado, utilice md5sum y compare la salida con la suma de comprobación MD5 que proporciona el servidor réplica.
> 
> 

 

```

# md5sum -c stage3-amd64-2008.0_beta2.tar.bz2.DIGESTS

stage3-amd64-2008.0_beta2.tar.bz2: OK

```

Salu2.

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Eleazar Anzola

En efecto el error fue que descomprimia asi: tar -xjpf archivo.tar.bz2, pero es necesario apsarlo EXACTO :S como lo menciona el manual: tar xvjpf archivo.tar.bz2..

gringo

Bueno, a lo que me referia con mas exactitud es que una vez instaaldo el sistema DEBIAN no es posible por ejemplo esto: gcc -c archivo.c... Es necesario ir a Administracion--> Paquetes del Sistema y con el DVD dentro de la laptop, escojemos el compilador GCC (y automaticamente se elijen las dependencias) e INSTALAR.... Ese proceso hay que repetirlo para otras herramientas/dependencias/programas, por lo cual no me agrado mucho el echo de utilziar tanto el DVD y estar siempre con el apt-get :S !.... En fin, cada quien  :Very Happy:  !!...

CONTINUANDO CON MI INSTALACION DE GENTOO

Antes de describir mi continuidad en la instalacion, me surgio una duda debido a que lei un post el cual decia o mencionaba algo de multilib o algo asi, el cual permitia que una instalacion de Gentoo amd64 tenga la posibilidad de funcionar/compilar aplicaciones de 32.. En realidad perdi el hilo hace unos momentos :S !!... En fin.. cualquier comentario lo agradesco  :Very Happy:  !!

Sobre mi instalacion, pues les comento que tengo particionado mi disco asi:

:: Disco Duro de 250GB SATA (/dev/sda)

/dev/sda1 --> swap (1GB)

/dev/sda2 -->Linux (ext3, 30GB)

/dev/sda3 --> /home/ (ext3, 30GB)

/dev/sda4 --> /mnt/files/ (ext3, el resto del HDD)

```
shell# mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo/

shell# cd /mnt/gentoo/

shell# tar xvjpf stage3.tar.bz2

shell# pwd

/mnt/gentoo/

shell# tar xvjf portage.tar.bz2 -C usr/
```

Hasta ese punto voy ahoritamismo  :Very Happy:  !!...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> Hola:
> 
> Eleazar Anzola
> 
> En efecto el error fue que descomprimia asi: tar -xjpf archivo.tar.bz2, pero es necesario apsarlo EXACTO :S como lo menciona el manual: tar xvjpf archivo.tar.bz2..

 

Imposible... La v lo único que hace es ser mas verborrágico, mas salida en pantalla, el problema debe haber sido otro.

 *tar --help wrote:*   

> -v, --verbose              verbosely list files processed

 

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONTINUANDO CON MI INSTALACION DE GENTOO
> 
> Antes de describir mi continuidad en la instalacion, me surgio una duda debido a que lei un post el cual decia o mencionaba algo de multilib o algo asi, el cual permitia que una instalacion de Gentoo amd64 tenga la posibilidad de funcionar/compilar aplicaciones de 32.. En realidad perdi el hilo hace unos momentos :S !!... En fin.. cualquier comentario lo agradesco  !!

 

El perfil por defecto default/linux/x86_64/2008.0 es multilib... No sabemos por que no lo estás especificando, que perfil estás usando?

Bienvenido a Gentoo, que te sea leve  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> Hola:
> 
> Y en ambos los 3 archivos al descomprimirlos da error y no se descomprimen por completo (tar -xjf archivo.tar.bz2)

 

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Imposible... La v lo único que hace es ser mas verborrágico, mas salida en pantalla, el problema debe haber sido otro.

 

Estimado Inodoro_Pereyra si verificas en el primer post te das cuenta de que no estan completos los parametros.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> El perfil por defecto default/linux/x86_64/2008.0 es multilib... No sabemos por que no lo estás especificando, que perfil estás usando?
> 
> Bienvenido a Gentoo, que te sea leve 
> 
> Salud!

 

Pues apenas he descompreso el portage y estoy leyendo el manual de instalacion amd64 en red... Exactamente estoy leyendo lo del archivo etc/make.conf, pero no comprendo eso del PERFIL :S, donde esta o ke onda  :Very Happy:  !!??

Esto he agregado apenas a mi make.conf, porfavoir corriganme o aconsejenme:

OJO: mi procesador es un AMD Dual-Core Turion64 X2

```
shell# vim etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=opteron -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="mmx sse sse2"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/"
```

bye bye

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Estimado Inodoro_Pereyra si verificas en el primer post te das cuenta de que no estan completos los parametros.

 

 :Embarassed: 

@Diabliyo: No se cuán relajado pretendas compilar pero si estás apurado por tener Gentoo funcionando, MAKEOPTS="-j2 es muy poco. El handbook recomienda la cantidad de procesadores mas uno, quedando MAKEOPTS="-j3. Yo normalmente uso (procesadores X 2) + 1 osea, en un dual core -j5. Eso si, olvidate de usar la pc para nada mas mientras compila.

Otra opción que se usa mucho es fomit-frame-pointer en las cflags. En tu caso quedaría: CFLAGS="-march=opteron -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

Mas información

Salud!

EDITO: Preguntabas que es eso del perfil? LEEME

Otra cosa que me parece rara, has especificado muy pocas USE Flags en tu make.conf. Por ejemplo, desde esta pc en donde escribo, uso el perfil 2007.0 Desktop que ya trae especificadas estas use flags:

 */usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop/make.defaults wrote:*   

> USE="acpi alsa arts cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime sdl spell svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xv"

 

Ademas de esas, en mi make.conf tengo:

 */etc/make.conf wrote:*   

> USE="avahi -cups usb png truetype nls dbus hal xvmc a52 kde -doc -encode opengl -ipv6 lm_sensors zeroconf pdf nsplugin
> 
> wmp wmv nvidia xvid aac X ntfs -gnome quicktime real xcomposite xinerama 3dnow 3dnowext gif jpg jpeg svg 
> 
> -ldap fbcon tiff alsa xv mp3 win32codecs -arts firefox gmedia divx cpufreq"

 

----------

## abecedarix

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Otra opción que se usa mucho es fomit-frame-pointer en las cflags. En tu caso quedaría: CFLAGS="-march=opteron -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

 

¿El flag -fomit-frame-pointer no era redundante en amd64? ¿O recuerdo mal?

Edito: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gcc-optimization.xml#doc_chap2_sect5 según este documento es redundante en x86_64 con -O2 y en general con cualquier -Ox salvo 0

----------

## Diabliyo

Inodoro_Pereyra. Segun el manual de AQUI, menciona que NO es pertinente ni recomendable usar la opcion -fomit-frame-pointe para amd64.

Sobre la variable USE aun no la configuraba ni nada porque el manual no la menciona, sino que la menciona mucho mas abajo despues o antes de la configuracion de la zona horaria...

De echo el orden es asi:

1- Particionar.

2- Montar punto de particion /mnt/gentoo.

3- descomprimir stage3.

4- descomprimir portage.

5- configurar CFGLAS y CXXFLAGS del make.conf

6- establecer SYNC y GENTOO_MIRRORS mediante mirrorselect.

7- Realizar jaula chroot.

8- Realizar: emerge --sync

9- configurar variable USE

10- editar locale.gen y despues ejecutar locale-gen

Y los pasos siguientes son en los que estoy actualmente: Tiempo Local....

----------

## Diabliyo

Tengo una duda en la parte de Tiempo Local, en el manual dice:

 *Quote:*   

> Primero necesita seleccionar su zona horaria para que su sistema sepa dónde está localizado. Busque su zona horaria en /usr/share/zoneinfo, copiela a /etc/localtime. Por favor, evite las zonas horarias /usr/share/zoneinfo/Etc/GMT* ya que los nombres no indican las zonas esperadas. Por ejemplo, GMT-8 es realmente GMT+8.

 

Pero no entiendo exactamente esto "Busque su zona horaria en /usr/share/zoneinfo, copiela a /etc/localtime"... osea,. como ??? :S... Copiarle se refiere a realizar algo asi:

```
shell# cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Mexico/General /etc/localtime
```

o como ???....

Bueno, despues dice que edite el archivo /etc/conf.d/clock y la siguiente parte quedo asi:

```
CLOCK="UTF"   #este asi esta por defecto

TIMEZONE="Mexico/General"  #Este LO MODIFIQUE asi

//... y otros parametros que no he modificado
```

----------

## Stolz

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> Tengo una duda en la parte de Tiempo Local, en el manual dice:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Primero necesita seleccionar su zona horaria para que su sistema sepa dónde está localizado. Busque su zona horaria en /usr/share/zoneinfo, copiela a /etc/localtime. Por favor, evite las zonas horarias /usr/share/zoneinfo/Etc/GMT* ya que los nombres no indican las zonas esperadas. Por ejemplo, GMT-8 es realmente GMT+8. 
> 
> Pero no entiendo exactamente esto "Busque su zona horaria en /usr/share/zoneinfo, copiela a /etc/localtime"... osea,. como ??? :S... Copiarle se refiere a realizar algo asi:
> ...

 

Efectivamente debes copiar el archivo. Debe ser un error de traducción porque en la versión en inglés sí está el comando exacto:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap7

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Interesantes ambos puntos de vista. Por un lado:

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gcc-optimization.xml#doc_chap2_sect5 wrote:*   

> Esta es un parámetro muy común diseñada para reducir el tamaño del código generado. Está activado para todos los niveles de -O (excepto -O0) en arquitecturas donde no interfiera con el depurado (como x86-64)

 

Y por otro:

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1 wrote:*   

> Cuidado con utilizar -fomit-frame-pointer (el cual no mantiene el puntero de macro en un registro para las funciones que no lo necesiten) pues podría tener graves repercusiones en la depuración de errores en aplicaciones.

 

En el medio de ambos, yo, que tengo en mi make.conf activado -fomit-frame-pointer en x86_64  :Very Happy: 

No sabía que viene activado de serie a 64 bits. Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo!

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones, ahora amablemente les pido que porfavor me sigan ayudando pasandose por otor POST que colge:

Este: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-692697.html

Ahora no me funciono el Gentoo  :Sad: .. porfavor seguir el enlace al otro POST  :Very Happy:  !!... Gracias de antemano !!

bye bye

----------

